# We need help finding spices



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

As we have no plans to return to the UK for a good while one thing we miss is Spices. Fred is a very adventurous cook but the one thing he and I miss is a good selection of Spices. 

We have checked out all the supermarkets even Makro but the selection is very basic or very small packs. We can order on-line from the UK but we would rather buy here now that we live in Portugal. If we can find somewere that has a good selection we could stock up in time for Christmas. 

Help with the Portuguese names would be handy their is a site with Spices and their Portuuese names but their is only a limited selection over a little over 30 items including Herbs. So if someone knows were we could get a more comprehensive Spice list and their Portuguese names that would be of great help. Google translate is really of no help and we have tried it but gave up in the end. 

Krystyna


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

What are you looking for specifically? I may be able to help with some translations.

You'll like this too Algarvespice.com


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As notlongnow says what spices? some you will not get but some are available it's knowing where to look or order from not necessarily UK, oh and location Warrington's not a lot of help


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

I have looked at the Algarve spice site and the prices are worse than the supermarkets charge although they do have a good selection. The pack sizes are small for what they charge and their postage is seems over the top. On Ebay UK you can get three times the quantiy for little more than the price charged by the site you mention.

We used to stock up when we went to Liverpool. Up near China town their was a huge Indian Spices shop and if you waited they would grind your selection for you also he had a big selection of Masala's. We know that we won't get anything like that here in Portugal.

Portugal hundreds of years ago in the 15/ 1600's was a major player on the Spice routes but they don't seem to have carried through into their Cusine over the generations. 

Our problem is not about individual spices but choice as we use a lot in our cooking then the small jars would be used up in no time we are used to being able to buy 250ml or with some a half kilo.

As regards to the names of individual spices it's only when we need something for a new recipe that we know what we are short of. For example Noz-Moscada is Nutmeg but is it Nutmegs or Nutmeg powder. Pimentấo is piri-piri but is it sweet, hot or mild and as for any of the Indian Masala's.

Perhaps someone mayknow of somewere in Lisbon or Porto. But thanks for your replies

Krystyna


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you tried Jumbo and Continents in Coimbra? They generally have a very good range.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Noz Moscada is ground nutmeg but why buy powder when the nut is readily available, but I've never found mace here, if Pimentao is sweet then it's labelled Doce, what you won't get in the average shop or supermarket is a wide variety of choice as you say it's a limited palate either by design or choice, it's not that Portuguese suppliers don't produce them but supermarkets don't stock them.

Porto has a Chinese supermarket in the town and two further ones on the industrial estate Junc 13 off the A28 where a range of spices available.

But without knowing what spices your after it's difficult to be more help, as like a lot of things there hidden away or sometimes available but not from where you'd expect, as an eaxample Star Anise you'll find in Health food sections or Health shops

This is a Lisbon based company Ayur - Loja de Produtos Alimentares e Produtos Ayurvédicos. Comprar Especiarias, Molhos, Massas e mais - Ayur we use sometimes


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Brilliant site thanks CM but some items are bizarrely filed. For instance the "Indian Spice" selection contains some little known Indian gems such as Paxo Sage & Onion Stuffing, Almond Essence and Bisto Cheese Sauce (never knew there was such a thing!) By the way CM you will also find mace in the Indian section.

It is strange Krystyna that although Portugal was a centre for the spice trade many years ago, the Portuguese of recent times do not have a particular liking for spicy foods other than piri piri dishes. There is an Indian Quarter in Lisbon but it is not actually necessary to go right into it for spices. We headed in that direction and as we left the nearest metro station asked a policeman for directions. He advised against going there and pointed us back into a different entrance to the metro station where there was a gallery of Indian shops including a couple of excellent spice stores. Also on the street corner outside the station were a couple of amazing Chinese supermarkets. Now you will want to know the name of the station and I have forgotten it! :sorry: I will find out and edit this post later.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

The edit option seems to have disappeared!

The metro station is Martim Moniz on the green line. Here is a map of the area. The Chinese shops are on Rua S. Lazaro on the junction with the northbound side of Rua Palma. The shopping gallery is one floor down into the metro station in the square opposite the Chinese shops.


----------

